# holding belly up



## jdyoung32 (Jun 7, 2006)

holding my belly up.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jun 8, 2006)

I can't believe how huge you're getting. You must have gained at least 20 pounds or more since you started posting.

You are really really sexy! That picture.....yum!


----------



## ciccia (Jun 8, 2006)

may i ask if you're going to gain more?.. you're really hansome and i bet you'd be even more handsome when fatter!


----------



## jdyoung32 (Jun 9, 2006)

yes im planning on gaining lots more. it's easier to gain since being on here too. all the nice comments. thanks!


----------



## MickRidem (Jun 9, 2006)

I like the roundness on your back too, just over your hip...


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jun 10, 2006)

It's clear from looking at your recent pictures that you have been very actively and agressively gaining. You look wonderful!

How big are you planning on getting? Do you have a weight goal in mind or just a particular "look" in mind that you are aiming for?

One thing I find soooo sexy is a fat guy sitting on a couch or chair watching tv and resting his hands on his belly. The belly has to be pretty big to function as a hand rest, and you are certainly on your way.

But of course, only keep it up as long as you are happy and proud of how you look and keep feeling great about gaining. 

And more pics...of course!


----------



## Karebr12 (Jun 10, 2006)

I must agree with the rest of the ladies. That belly is looking adorable! It just begs to be squeezed!!! ;o)


----------



## Scandi (FFA) (Aug 2, 2006)

Wow, what a sexy belly !! ;-)


----------



## German_FFA (Aug 2, 2006)

Very sexy .. keep on gaining an posting pics


----------



## lara (Aug 4, 2006)

i love the pose, would you mind if i used it for a drawing? its so sexy!!


----------



## jdyoung32 (Aug 9, 2006)

sure you can use it in a drawing cool!


----------



## lara (Aug 10, 2006)

hank you!!


----------

